# TB Mare- Possible purchase



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Her front legs look a bit light in bone, but she is pretty. She is a bit over condidtioned in these photos, but is very pretty. Her knees are a bit high for my tastes and when you look at her HOPEFULLY she will be barefoot and you can see how much foot she has and how thin her hoof walls are. Some Thoroughbreds that are as fine as this one can have VERY thin hoof walls and be prone to shoeing issues, keeping shoes on and stone bruises. The adage "no foot, No Horse" applies always. Other than that she is very nicely put together and I can see why she would be bred to a warm blood. 

Oldeneburg means she was inspected by a Breed Inspector and considered good enough for breeding to produce Oldenburg Sport Horses. Foals from her would be inspected (sort of like a show) and judged and if rated "premium" branded with the Oldenburg symbol and entered in the registry. I bred my Thoroughbred years ago to a Hannoverian and she produced a foal that was given the premium rating and branded Oldenburg.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

oh ok! thanks for the info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Wow. She is just lovely... very feminine looking and pretty. The one thing that I notice about her is how kind her eye is... she looks curious and ready, but at the same time... like she'll take good care of her rider. I like that in a horse.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

she does have a gorgeous head huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I like her. When are you going to see her?


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

over conditioned? what do you mean by that


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

ponyjocky said:


> over conditioned? what do you mean by that


A tad fat...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes. The owner said she is probably one of the only TBs that could afford to lose some lbs. Lol but I'm sure with some excersize I can whip her into shape 

ETA: I decided to set up a time to see her  So hopefully monday, or perhaps the following weekend!

This mare is OTT, and baby is by Manhattan (Avalon Equine)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I could not get enough straight movement in the video to make a good evaluation and none of the photos are good for critiqueing. 
In the video her hind leg (right , I think) moved kind of odd, the white one. Her canter was kind of a pronk and I wasen't sure if I saw something funky about it. Don't you hate it when people are vague like that? I am sorry I could't be more specific. If there was a better video with some good trots it would be better to see if there really is anything there or not.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiny, after you said that about her white hind leg (which is her left, BTW), I rewatched the video and I agree. There's something odd about the way it moves. Like she lifts it higher than the other when she's trotting.

Just curious, Eliz...are they selling the mare and foal as a package or just the mare?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I am home on dial up weekends and cannot see the video. 

I will say that a horse with one hind leg white often appears to move oddly due to the optical illusion caused by the leg being white. Not saying that is the case here.. just saying it. TinyLiny usually has a good read on a horse so I am commenting this way as something to think on until I can see the video when I am sitting in front of a faster internet connection. 

From what I see in the stills, I like her quite a bit. That being siad, the photographs are all off center which can truly improve the looks of the horse. 

I will be interested in what the OP says when she sees the horse in person. Remember, the owner is selling her as a brood mare _claiming_ she has no time to bring her along. That is a common thing to say if there is a problem and no one can come back later and say, "You sold me a bill of goods and a lame horse." For broodmare the horse does not need to be leg sound, only reproductively sound. Sooo... anyone buying her for a brood mare would have her checked reproductively only. Anyone wanting to buy her for a working discipline would be well advised to get a thorough (and therefore expensive) Pre Purchase Exam based on the sales representation.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

they are only selling the mare. i may ask for another video so i dont waste an hour and a half trip.. thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

OK. Just watched the vidieo and there is no lameness evident and I concentreated on both hind feet and they do not move differently. It is as I suspected.. an illusion created by the near hind being white. 

I would go and look at this horse paying special attention to her feet and if she is good in person (looks, disposition, etc.), do a PPE and buy her if she is what you want.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

White markings can really trick one's eye and yes, it can make a horse appear lame. Thus usually happens with odd markings, such as 3 whites, or just one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She is very beautiful!!!

I think since she is Oldenburg approved if you bred her to an oldenburg _or_ a hanoverian (i think) that the resulting foal can be registered Oldenburg (not Hano)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Yes. The owner said she is probably one of the only TBs that could afford to lose some lbs.


Um, I have one of those. Who knew TBs could be easy keepers?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
Lol fat TBs are always a pleasant surprise!

I'm going to look at her Saturday. 

Piaffe- I don't plan on breeding her, but it is definitely more tempting knowing she is Oldenburg approved. So many gorgeous studs! Drool..........


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

She is very classy looking. She looks to have a decent horseonality. I'd at least look at her and be ready with a vet for a PPE just in case she decided to climb in the trailer LOL


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What happened? Did you buy her??????????????????????


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Elana said:


> What happened? Did you buy her??????????????????????


^^ Ditto!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Hehe sorry I didn't update this. 

I went to see her. There was something really weird with her hocks; they were somewhat swollen/bulging.. and she seemed a little tender on them. I didn't even bother to get a PPE. The search continues


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Please keep us posted with new prospects =)


----------

